# Snow Wolf Mini



## Phill (24/4/16)

Hi all, just a quick post to ask which vendor might have stock of the Snowwolf mini 75W in black?


----------



## Phill (24/4/16)

Thanks for the link Rob, much appreciated. Unfortunately it looks like Sir Vape only have the purple units still available. Not a problem, will be patient. One of the vendors are bound to receive stock one of these days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (25/4/16)

@Maxxis was selling one


----------



## Maxxis (25/4/16)

Not a new unit. 

Bought from Sir Vape a few weeks back. Excellent condition.

It's the red one. Looking for R900


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (25/4/16)

Have some champagne 75w (different) arriving tomorrow as well as the new 90w in gold and gunmetal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phill (25/4/16)

Thanks guys, I will wait for the 90W units to go on the website, then I'll place my order. Already spoken to Hugo, and he said the new stock that arrived should be online by end of today or early tomorrow morning.


----------

